# Made a mistake when I got my first snowboard.



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm Male, 22, 6'0", *~150lbs*, Size 10.5-11US shoes and Size 10 boots.

I currently own a K2 Viper 166cm Wide Edition board with Ride LX bindings.

Let's just say that around 2-3 years ago, I made a huge mistake when I bought my first snowboard. I did minimal research and relied too much on my friend's customer service and " expertise " (and employee discount for the store) and ended up purchasing a board that looked good but didn't feel good (didn't really fully notice/realize it until last year). 

In essence, I went for style and cost over comfort and now I'm really paying the consequences. I've been boarding maybe 11-12 times my entire life and I didn't realize how hard it was to turn or do quick carves until I hit the blue diamond hills. Now I don't even know if I want to go boarding until I get a board that fits me better.

120-130 --- 140-150 CM

130-140 --- 145-150 CM

140-150 --- 145-155 CM

150-160 --- 150-155 CM

160-170 --- 150-160 CM

170-180 --- 155-160 CM

180-190 --- 155-165 CM

According to the charts posted here, I'm in the wrong bracket .

A 155, 156, 157, 158 NON-WIDE, should suit me better, me thinks


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Eh, don't worry about it, yes you have it right now, when you get a new board it'll be heaven. I mean if you can learn on a 166 wide you can probably handle anything now


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

me thinks you are right....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I just got a friend to swap their 2002 Rossignol Butane 158 with me. We're gonna both be using each other's board for one day to see if we like it. He's 6'2" 190lbs and I'm 6'0" 150lbs. Perfect fit for each other? I hope so.

Anyone have any info about this 2002 Rossignol Butane 158 board? Apparently it's only been used twice and still "brand new" in its original packaging. Would it be a good swap?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

well a 166 wide is pretty much worthless to you, but for a straight swap you may be getting ripped off. the k2 is probably a more expensive board and its 4-5 years newer.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I got the K2 for under $200 in 2004 or 05. It's also used and when I took a closer look at it last night, there were a lot of scratches and some torn pieces. It also hasn't been waxed in 2-3 years :S.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

mtx said:


> I think I got the K2 for under $200 in 2004 or 05. It's also used and when I took a closer look at it last night, there were a lot of scratches and some torn pieces. It also hasn't been waxed in 2-3 years :S.


That $200 includes your discount? Sounds like you got ripped off pretty hard, and by a friend of all people, Damn.....That's not cool.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry, I meant to say I got the board using my friend's employee discount @ Sport Chek for roughly $200. Bindings were around $100. I was young, eager, and less knowledgeable back then. The K2 Viper board as of now is probably worth less than $100 because it's been used ~12 times and it's scratched/ripped in some places. It also hasn't been waxed/sharpened EVER.

The 2002 Rossignol Butane 158 I'm receiving for the 1-day swap trial is almost brand new, it's an OLD model but it's only been used twice. I saw it with my very own eyes at the swap today and it's pretty much unscathed. The guy left it in his basement for God knows how long and just recently rediscovered it .

I just wanted to know if I was getting a good swap (despite it being a better fit for me).


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Well if you rode it and like it better, go for it.. noone can really give advice on a 7 year old board..well the chances of someone being around here who rode it are slim.. that site with all the old board reviews went down a while ago *sniff my 2001 review is gone now

well one quick google search came up with lots of info

Rossignol Butane 2001 Reviews


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

How about the RIDE Exile 157" twin freestyle board? I can get a used one for $80, been used for 3-4 seasons.


----------

